# Alot Of Break Downs On Swamp Loggers



## mercer_me (Jun 15, 2009)

It seems like there is a machine broke down every day. I know they don't know much about cold weather, but they should have left all the equipment running at nite to keep it warm. They should learn how to deal with snow better, around here we get storms over 2' deep, and they can't drive when they get a dusting. They should pay more atention to there fuel level, to.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 15, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> It seems like there is a machine broke down every day. I know they don't know much about cold weather, but they should have left all the equipment running at nite to keep it warm. They should learn how to deal with snow better, around here we get storms over 2' deep, and they can't drive when they get a dusting. They should pay more atention to there fuel level, to.



Crap!!

A little power service in the fuel when they heard it was getting cold, and a blanket over the friggin batterys would have saved them.

I don't get the frame cracking because of the cold...

If it's breaking from above zero temps, the thing has had a foot in the grave for a long while anyhow. 

Just wow!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 15, 2009)

looks like old eq and beat up tom trees


----------



## mercer_me (Jun 15, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> I don't get the frame cracking because of the cold...
> 
> If it's breaking from above zero temps, the thing has had a foot in the grave for a long while anyhow.



Ya, steel won't break becouse of the cold until it gets below zero. I think they got alot of junk equipment that could use some preventive maintinense.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 16, 2009)

Sure, saw some problems, and having lived in the south for 3 years, they don't deal with cold often, and are ill-equipped for it. You could say the same for me if I had to work in 100° heat, it doesn't happen here often, but it can, and likely I'll shut down any thoughts of outdoor work then also.

Machinery problems are commonplace anywhere there's that much heavy equipment together in one place. It looks like they are well equipped to deal with it though.

Bobby strikes me as a straight up guy that I'd be happy to work for, compared to a lot of the halfwits and jackasses immortalized on "reality" shows on about any topic. I'd much rather watch a show like this, where they just deal with the problems at hand, then run around making a federal case out of every little thing.

The truck frame, I agree that cold was not the cause of it, most likely plain old metal fatigue from many millions of flex cycles working in rough terrain.

Hope the show continues as it started, I have the season pass set on the TIVO.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 16, 2009)

The bit about crackign due to cold and fuel jelling in those temps is the purest BS. Temps from the views weren't even below freezing. Shutting down because of miserable conditions is understandable but to build "drama" with outrageous statements....

I think the show should be renamed to 'breakdown logging'. 

It is interesting to see the techniques used in those conditions. Gets old knowing that as soon as one problem is fixed, they will be having another.

Harry K


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree with Steve...this show is better than the others. They have alot of equipment so your going to have break downs.


----------



## TDunk (Jun 16, 2009)

I agree. Those machines take a beating day-in and day-out, so it's probably only a matter of time before problems start cascading. The fuel gelling up, i kind of doubt. Once the got the batteries charged they fired right up. It's not a great show, but the guy is doing the best he can with what he has.


----------



## markct (Jun 16, 2009)

as for the frame cracking, yea i agree that its not from the cold likely just over time fatigue. however as for fuel gelling thats a definate possiblility with the new ulsd fuel, the trucking company i am a mechanic for has our own fueling facilities and when it gets below 25 degrees we treat the fuel, yup with the old fuel it wasnt a concern till much colder but with the newer ulsd we had gelling showing up on some loads of fuel as high as the low 20s, so thats why we do it that way so its definatly likely since i doubt they treat there fuel down there. we had some days of 5 below last winter and had fuel problems with many trucks gelling even with additive, but the days of about zero and above were fine. as for leaving it running all night, yea it works but if the wrong person finds out it can get you hefty fines for anti idle laws


----------



## wvlogger (Jun 16, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> The bit about crackign due to cold and fuel jelling in those temps is the purest BS. Temps from the views weren't even below freezing. Shutting down because of miserable conditions is understandable but to build "drama" with outrageous statements....
> 
> I think the show should be renamed to 'breakdown logging'.
> 
> ...



i agree the fuel will not jell at that temp overnight but did you see how soon after they all fired right up


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 16, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> i agree the fuel will not jell at that temp overnight but did you see how soon after they all fired right up



LOL!! Not gelled, but thickened fuel. Time to swap fuel filters and add some power service to the tank. Jump the batterys and a snort of Ether will get things cranking fast enough to draw thickened fuel in the lines, and then into the warmer stuff in the tanks. If the fuel was gelled, they woulda been shut down for the day. 

Stuff happens, but I just don't see not taking precautions knowing that the temps will drop. Ten bucks says they will next time.

Overall the show was better than all but Heli-loggers IMO.
Very well done and no pointless drama.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## kkottemann (Jun 16, 2009)

When it gets cold and freezes, sleets or snows, its not the logging roads, but the highways that become a problem in cold weather down. there is no support for ice or snow on roads like salt trucks, snow plows ect.... they probabbly went home because they could still get there. When it snowed here dec. 19th this past year every bridge was shut down by 10 am. also, we never drive in that anyway...can you just see an entire population used to 70 degree december's get 3 inches of snow and two days of below 30 degree weather trying to drive around!! its kinda funny in a way, but in reality extremely dangerous. i would have shut down too. my career has been in bottomland hardwoods (swamp). he is one hell of a logger. moving 20 loads a day is amazing. I have had contractors unable to get 6 in a day. lots of breakdowns here too....probably due to the mud i guess. There is no bottom to soft ground here. Dualed out skidders and pre-haulers work well.


----------



## wvlogger (Jun 17, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!! Not gelled, but thickened fuel. Time to swap fuel filters and add some power service to the tank. Jump the batterys and a snort of Ether will get things cranking fast enough to draw thickened fuel in the lines, and then into the warmer stuff in the tanks. If the fuel was gelled, they woulda been shut down for the day.
> 
> Stuff happens, but I just don't see not taking precautions knowing that the temps will drop. Ten bucks says they will next time.
> 
> ...





yep thick fuel can be drawed but it will take some either was beeter than all but heli loggers no were near as much drama


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the fact that nobody was arguing and complaining. They seemed to have problems like everyone else, but was smart about solving them. I think that it is a good show, too bad they don't use chainsaws though. I like to watch saws running on tv.


----------



## TDunk (Jun 17, 2009)

stinkbait said:


> I like the fact that nobody was arguing and complaining. They seemed to have problems like everyone else, but was smart about solving them. I think that it is a good show, too bad they don't use chainsaws though. I like to watch saws running on tv.



I agree that it was nice that everybody wasn't at each others throats the whole time. But i think Bobby was a little upset when the guy ran the skidder out of fuel. I couldn't tell if he was that upset when the driver drove the truck with the trailer brakes frozen up till the tires blew. Around here in winter time most people rock there trucks a few times, drive a few feet and check to see if any tires are frozen. But down south i understand that it doesn't usually get cold enough to worry about stuff like that, but the driver should have noticed the smoke.


----------



## JCBearss (Jun 17, 2009)

My favorite was the "blizzard" LMAO that was a dusting way to try to drama it up discovery (who is anti hunting BTW) but none the less a good show all around guy seems to be concerned about insureance a lot but once again method to the madness


----------



## redprospector (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't see the show.......But........... It sounds like you guy's are talking about me. One break down after another, when one thing is fixed something else is gonna break.
And I hate mechanicing, but I am getting better at it. Old equipment, but it's paid for.
I figure there's two kind of loggers (especially now days). Those who run old equipment, and work on it, and those who work for the bank. 

Andy


----------



## markct (Jun 17, 2009)

one more thing on the fuel that i had not thought of yesterday, is it possible it had a percentage of bio diesel as some states mandate now days, no sure which states, but if that were the case then i know you can have some loads of bio that are very troublesome in the cold


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 17, 2009)

markct said:


> one more thing on the fuel that i had not thought of yesterday, is it possible it had a percentage of bio diesel as some states mandate now days, no sure which states, but if that were the case then i know you can have some loads of bio that are very troublesome in the cold



B5? is mandatory across the river in MN, 1st year with it was a fiasco, mostly due to the bio cleaning out old tanks/storage/transfer equipment and transferring it to fuel filters. No problems heard about after the original rash. I beleive that some of the problems were also traced to bio that was not to ASTM specs.

I will put full support behind biodiesel, unlike ethanol, there is no power loss, takes much less energy to produce than it provides, and is lower in emissions than dino diesel. As a "farmer", I think of ethanol as generally good, would not use it in small engines though - UNLESS they were built for it - 14:1 compression or so and ethanol-proof gaskets, seals etc. Ethanol could be a viable answer with engines DESIGNED to run on it, not a compromise with a gasoline engine.

Steve


----------



## Nosmo (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes Bobby's company certainly has its share of breakdowns and weather problems. But he seems to have the patience of Job in the Bible.

He seems to treat the employees with courtesy , no cussing them out or yelling like the Senior Owner of the AX Men Show who hauled out more loads than the rest.

Nosmo


----------



## stinkbait (Jun 18, 2009)

Nosmo said:


> Yes Bobby's company certainly has its share of breakdowns and weather problems. But he seems to have the patience of Job in the Bible.
> 
> He seems to treat the employees with courtesy , no cussing them out or yelling like the Senior Owner of the AX Men Show who hauled out more loads than the rest.
> 
> Nosmo



You can bet that if Bobby ever did anything like that Discovery would be glad to add that to the show.


----------



## mercer_me (Jul 2, 2009)

JCBearss said:


> My favorite was the "blizzard" LMAO that was a dusting way to try to drama it up discovery (who is anti hunting BTW)



In my area they don't start plowing until there is aleast 2 inches of snow on the road, and on some of the logging roads owned by big companies they won't start plowing until there is 5 or 6 inches.


----------



## kkottemann (Jul 2, 2009)

man.....i'm not sure what to do when it drops to 55 degrees outside! HAHA. I heard of some trucks that have heaters and stuff!


----------

